# Norco Empire 5



## FreakOutJoe (25. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mal anfrage  ob jemand Erfahrunge  mit dem Empire 5 hat.

Preisleistung etc



Lg


----------



## BC-23 (25. Februar 2013)

Ist halt die Frage was du damit vor hast. Kann von Slopestyle Bike über 4x bis MiniDH aufgebaut werden. Im Herzen ist es am ehesten ein kleiner Freerider. Kann man schon eine Menge spaß mit haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreakOutJoe (26. Februar 2013)

Geht auch als enduro?


----------



## BC-23 (26. Februar 2013)

Nein.
Ist definitiv kein Berg-auf Rad.


----------



## penk-quattro (9. August 2015)

Möchte mit meinem Empire 5 auch den Berg rauf.
Aber bedingt durch den Rahmen kann ich nur eine kurze Sattelstütze montieren, eine lange würde beim Einfedern auf den Dämpfer schlagen.

Leider ist die Stütze dann zu kurz, um auch nur halbwegs vernünftig Pedalieren zu können.

Gibt es eine passende verstellbare Sattelstütze ?
Ich finde nur Stützen mit anderen Durchmessern. 
Sie muss nicht per Fernbedienung über Lenker bedient werden können.
Quasi 2 Schnellspanner sind für mich absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Spielzeug (11. August 2015)

von KS gibts 27.2 Variosattelstützen. Ob sich das lohnt muss jeder selber wissen. Da die Stütze wohl mehr kostet als das Bike...


----------

